# Upgrade OBS to 900 watt - PID settings?



## Tryin2MBGA (May 19, 2020)

I'm new to this forum. Got an Original Bradley Smoker 3 yrs. ago, used it a few times, and got frustrated with the slow heat and recovery times. Now upgrading to the Tempco 900 watt heating element. I have a used Auber WS 1500C PID controller that worked well with the original 500W heating element. Anyone know which of the P - I - D parameters needs to be changed, and to what setting, for the new 900W upgrade?  I saw on a thread a couple of years ago, someone wrote that one of the settings (I think it was the "I" setting, but not sure....) had to be reduced by half when you do the "two heating element" (2 x 500W = 1000W) upgrade.  But I've searched a lot and can't find any reference that tells me what I need to do for the 900W upgrade. Any help would be appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## radioguy (May 19, 2020)

You should not have to change any PID settings for this.  Can your controller handle 900 watts, 7.5 amps at 120volts?  Most PID settings deal with time, temp ramp up/down, wait.  

That 500w element is very small, even 900 is a bit small, must take forever to cook something.  I run a 1500w in my electric, built a heater meter controller.  

I hope I understand your question correctly.

RG


----------

